# Why are you interested in moving to Australia?



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

If there is already a poll like this then please excuse me for not finding it and feel free to remove this new one. 

I've been wandering around this forum for a while now and every now and then, messages pop up from people who have never been to Australia, don't know anyone in Australia, but are planning to move there - half a world away from their family. I'm always curious about their stories because I moved for my Australian partner and would never consider living this far from my family if there was nothing keeping me here, to be honest. I'd love the idea, but I'd never be able to get myself to do it.

From what I have seen, visa questions are predominantly about partner visas, so I am guessing the majority of the people here are also moving because of a partner. I'm also curious about those stories! 

If you feel like sharing your story, explaining your motives, sharing your dream, or just ticking the box of the poll, please do!


----------



## nstwinmom (Feb 22, 2012)

we are considering this move, as an adventure & experience. Try it for a year and see how we do leaving our family and friends behind. 
Our children are 12yrs old, so really they are at a good age to settle in comfortably with such an adjustment.


----------



## rachard1583 (Mar 8, 2012)

As per the new two-stage Business-Migration scheme that has been introduced, business migrants are granted a Provisional Visa for up to four years, and after establishing the required level of business or maintaining their eligible investment, they can apply for a Business Skills Residence Visa.


----------



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

How much investment is required?


----------



## AIT (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, for me I'm moving when I get a job and a visa to a fantastic country but I'm really pushing the move because the most wonderful man in the world lives there...... It helps the motivation a lot....... ;-)


----------

